# Eura Mobile Integra storage floor damp



## AndyFelton (Aug 16, 2014)

When replacing the leisure batteries on our 2007 Eura Mobile Integra, I noticed the storage area (garage) floor is soft. Removing some of vinyl floor covering today this has revealed the floor is damp to touch. We are trying to dry the floor out with a dehumidifier but am wondering what should be done?

We purchased the van about a month ago and checked the interior for damp but didn't notice any problems in the storage area. Now worried about the extent of the repair that will be required.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi Andy , dealer or private sale , hopefully you will say dealer where i bet the advice from people in the know will tell you to take it back to them.

is it all the floor or just a bit?, hopefully it might just be door seals letting in water.

someone more knowledgeable than me will be along soon.

John


----------



## AndyFelton (Aug 16, 2014)

Unfortunately a private sale  

The floor seems soft in various areas, more noticeably nearer the doors but in the garage it's a significant area  

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am guessing that the Integra is the A Class on the tag axle Alko chassis.

If so, then put your hand up behind the rear bumper and feel (or look) where the rear end of the body meets the garage floor. It is not uncommon for damp to strike at this point due to spray being thrown up when driving in rain. I had to have some remedial work done on mine because of this.

It is not cheap, a few hundred pounds (I cannot give an exact price as I had a number of jobs done at the same time (Hab check, awning removal, bumper repair etc). It should be easily rectified if so.


----------



## AndyFelton (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the hints to far.

Got hold of a damp meter today and the problems occur near each of the doors (or hatches), putting fingers around the inside of the seal after the rain today and the bottom of each are wet. Dampness goes down to less than 30% after about a half a meter away from the door.

Anybody got any ideas as to what the next steps to do a repair would be?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Clearly a door seal issue, new seals required.


----------

